# Brouillon de vos bonnes résolutions 2006 @#!



## PommeQ (24 Décembre 2005)

*Tous à vos mines carbones et lâchez vos essais sur vos futures bonnes résolutions pour 2006 ...*





En avant premiére ... et nous serons tenus par le secret dû à nos activités occultes sur MacG !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

désaouler


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

Aucune bonne résolution car je les tiens jamais, donc on va faire de mauvaises résolutions :
. continuer de glander intellectuellement
. continuer de fumer
. continuer de manger n'importe quoi
. continuer d'enmerder mon ex petite amie
. continuer de prendre du plaisir avec elle
. continuer de profiter de la vie.
et puis merde.
  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

*Poster 5000*
messages de plus


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

> continuer d'enmerder mon ex petite amie
> . continuer de prendre du plaisir avec elle


Ce n'est pas du sadisme?:mouais:


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

c'est de l'interdomination.
aussi elle l'a bien voulu.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

Me faire baptiser.
















Nan je déconne


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> . continuer d'enmerder mon ex petite amie
> . continuer de prendre du plaisir avec elle





			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas du sadisme?:mouais:




*Un rapport anal*
relève t-il du sadisme ?


----------



## quetzalk (24 Décembre 2005)

Résolution : continuer de lutter, toujours, rester en colère, râler, pester, fulminer, se battre jusqu'au bout, résister, etc.

Merdre à la fin !


----------



## joubichou (24 Décembre 2005)

arreter le pastis


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

> Résolution : continuer de lutter, toujours, rester en colère, râler, pester, fulminer, se battre jusqu'au bout, résister, etc.
> 
> Merdre à la fin !



Pour ne pas déroger à la règle....


----------



## PommeQ (24 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Résolution : continuer de lutter, toujours, rester en colère, râler, pester, fulminer, se battre jusqu'au bout, résister, etc.
> 
> Merdre à la fin !



et remerde !!!!


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

J'arrête d'arrêter ....


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

sage décision.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Décembre 2005)

Ma bonne résolution ? 1600/1200  Ca, c&#8217;est de la bonne résolution !


----------



## Imaginus (24 Décembre 2005)

- Arreter de dire du mal d'Intel
- Arreter de dire du mal de Microsoft
- Arreter de boire
- Arreter de faire tourner des OS different d'OS/x sur mon Powermac
- Arreter de faire le con avec ma pedale wha wha sur mon Stack Marshall à 8 heures au matin.
- Arreter de dire du mal de ma belle doche




M'en fou le 2 j'aurai deja tout oublié...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> c'est de l'interdomination.
> aussi elle l'a bien voulu.


déjà testé,  après un traitement psychologique la nana ère méconnaissable, même physiquement, gaffe avec ça


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

merci pour le conseil!  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Décembre 2005)

Merd*, j'avais lu *"VOS REVOLUTIONS...."
*


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Enlever les miroirs que j'ai sur les chaussures..
Enlever la longue-vue du balcon...
Arrêter d'enterrer les bouteilles vides dans le jardin du voisin...
Arrêter de regarder des films X à fond de volume à 3h du mat...
Ne plus cacher des oeufs dans les échappements des voitures des voisins
Ne plus faire caca devant la port des voisins
Arrêter de commander 10 pizzas pour ***** et qui se fait avoir à chaque fois...
Arrêter de simuler....
Arrêter de payer mes factures à la poste avec des pièces de 5 centimes le 31 du mois 5 minutes avant la fermeture des bureaux de poste...
Arrêter d'enfumer les ascenseurs après un bon cassoulet...

'tain vais jamais y arriver:mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Décembre 2005)

En trouver une...


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> En trouver une...



Avec un peu de chance tu n'en trouveras aucune


----------



## joubichou (24 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Enlever les miroirs que j'ai sur les chaussures..
> Enlever la longue-vue du balcon...
> Arrêter d'enterrer les bouteilles vides dans le jardin du voisin...
> Arrêter de regarder des films X à fond de volume à 3h du mat...
> ...


Alors toi t'as du boulot,c'est pour ça que j'ai choisi qu'une option !


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Alors toi t'as du boulot,c'est pour ça que j'ai choisi qu'une option !




J'ai oublier la plus importante:

Arrêter d'arrêter


----------



## PommeQ (24 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublier la plus importante:
> 
> Arrêter d'arrêter



heu ... déja dit à 12h23


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> heu ... déja dit à 12h23



Je préparais le terrain


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> En trouver une...


Demande plutot a un pote de te preter la sienne: les avantages sans les emmerdements :love:


----------



## macelene (24 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Résolution : continuer de lutter, toujours, rester en colère, râler, pester, fulminer, se battre jusqu'au bout, résister, etc.
> 
> Merdre à la fin !




Merci... Quetzalk  


 Moi aussi tiens c'est une bonne idée...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> En trouver une...




Ne pas en chercher !


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ne plus faire caca devant la port des voisins



même plus pour la traditionelle crotte de noël?
tu me déçoit...


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Décembre 2005)

Rester avec ma petite amie .
Etre accepter en cycle ingénieur a l'UTC.
Si je suis accepter, commander un PB 12".
Travailler plus a l'ecole, de tel maniere, a redevenir le numéro1 , ce trimestre, je me suis relaché. 

Ne plus boire d'alcool . :love:


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Ne plus boire d'alcool . :love:



Tiens, ça me donne une idée cadeau de dernière minute : le sac à vomi.


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me donne une idée cadeau de dernière minute : le sac à vomi.


 
LOl, quel idée, mais bon a noel, comme même, on y va molo avec la picole .


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

Là je suis dans un bouquin sur l'histoire de l'ONU... Impossible d'y trouver de bonnes résolutions...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis dans un bouquin sur l'histoire de l'ONU... Impossible d'y trouver de bonnes résolutions...


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Avec un peu de chance tu n'en trouveras aucune



Espérons, prions mes frères.   



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Demande plutot a un pote de te preter la sienne: les avantages sans les emmerdements  :love:



Je vais m'y employer.  :love:  



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas en chercher !



C'est un bon conseille.


----------



## GroDan (24 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Enlever les miroirs que j'ai sur les chaussures..
> Enlever la longue-vue du balcon...
> Arrêter d'enterrer les bouteilles vides dans le jardin du voisin...
> Arrêter de regarder des films X à fond de volume à 3h du mat...
> ...



peut-etre devrais-tu arréter d'avoir des voisins ? Ca t'eviterai d'avoir à prendre des résolutions !


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> peut-etre devrais-tu arréter d'avoir des voisins ? Ca t'eviterai d'avoir à prendre des résolutions !




Une île ? un désert ? Une vieille cave perdue dans la montagne?

Des pistes à suivre....

DE toute façon ces résolutions de fin d'année


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

J'arrête la paranoïa, le sado-masochisme, le piratage et le formatage compulsif.

Ah non, zut, ça fait déjà 1 an et demi que j'ai switché...


----------



## Nobody (24 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une île ? un désert ? Une vieille cave perdue dans la montagne?
> 
> Des pistes à suivre....
> 
> DE toute façon ces résolutions de fin d'année




Oui, il vaut mieux prendre des résolutions de début d'année.

:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il vaut mieux prendre des résolutions de début d'année.
> 
> :rateau:




Allez hop je vais les prendre en milieu d'année...personne n'en saura rien


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Décembre 2005)

ne pas en chercher 
 
surtout que je ne vais pas les tenir si j'en trouve...alors...:rose:


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ne pas en chercher
> 
> surtout que je ne vais pas les tenir si j'en trouve...alors...:rose:




J'osais pas le dire...idem pour moi


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'osais pas le dire...idem pour moi



résolution pour "La mouette" : Oser


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> résolution pour "La mouette" : Oser




Alors ça... 

Osons...de toute façon la vie est trop courte


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Osons...de toute façon la vie est trop courte



 entièrement d'accord...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon, ben si tout le monde est d'accord...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

De toutes façon, on en parle tous les ans mais ça fait plus d'une décénie qu'on stagne à 1024*768...


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Décembre 2005)

mmmmmm... résolutions...?mmmm

choisir une vie... se marier ? :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> choisir une vie ?



*Dissolue*
Subsersive et décadente.


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dissolue*
> Subsersive et décadente.



bah au bar, y en a qui occupent déjà le créneau!!! 
:rateau: 


et puis je suis assez décadent comme ça aux yeux de certains!! :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (24 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une île ? un désert ? Une vieille cave perdue dans la montagne?
> 
> Des pistes à suivre....
> 
> DE toute façon ces résolutions de fin d'année


Oui mais va trouver une foutue prise réseau dans un de ces endroits    :rateau:

Sinon les résolutions pour moi?

Bah comme pas mal de monde, trouver (quelqu'un, je précise ) et... oser 

Pour la première, c'est en cours, pour la seconde... c'est moins facile 

Sinon, point de vue taf, bah... finir chez AF, la tête dans les nuages, comme je l'ai toujours voulu


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> finir la tête dans les nuages, comme je l'ai toujours voulu




*Tu veux*
te faire péter la cervelle ?





:mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Décembre 2005)

meuh non,  af c'est air france !! elle plane naru :love:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2005)

Penser a remettre mon ancien avatar.


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2005)

Aller jeter les bouteilles vides...

avant la deuxième étape d'aujourd'hui..

Si on pouvait comparer la soirée au tour de France je dirais que hier c'était une étape de contre la montre. Aujourd'hui on attaque la montagne avec des difficultés hors catégorie :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Je me suis emmelé... J'ai pas fait attention à me réhydrater assez, j'ai pas la gueule de bois mais je suis très fatigué et j'ai des cernes énormes sous les yeux... Entraînement pas assez intensif...


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2005)

Le dopage est toléré le 25 décembre...à condition de prendre des produits naturels


----------



## PommeQ (25 Décembre 2005)

Ne pas acheter de cadeaux pour mes congénéres à noël prochain ... nah !


----------



## House M.D. (25 Décembre 2005)

lepurfilsdelasagesse a dit:
			
		

> *Tu veux*
> te faire péter la cervelle ?
> 
> 
> ...



Bah nan voyons... Rooooooh... Y'a tant de choses à vivre... :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ne pas en chercher
> 
> surtout que je ne vais pas les tenir si j'en trouve...alors...:rose:



Donc ne pas en prendre.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Décembre 2005)

ne plus faire la vaisselle, jamais....jamais.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ne plus faire la vaisselle, jamais....jamais.....




*Tu as bien raison*
ta copine est là pour ça.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ne plus faire la vaisselle, jamais....jamais.....



ma s½ur m'a pourtant raconté autre chose...  :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2005)

- arrêter de fumer (j'y arriverais pas !!).... 
- arrêter de raler (j'y arriverais pas non plus !!)...
- continuer à rêver (pour éviter de s'énerver après tous les cons de la terre!)... 
- bosser, bosser, bosser et encore bosser (ça, ça va être vachement dur!) pour enfin sortir mon album BD dans l'année.
- poster plein de messages sur un certain forum.... 
bon, pis pour le reste on verra au fur et à mesure...


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

> ça, ça va être vachement dur!) pour enfin sortir mon album BD dans l'année.



Tu y arriveras j'en suis sure.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu as bien raison*
> ta copine est là pour ça






			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ma s½ur m'a pourtant raconté autre chose...  :mouais:




[URL="http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=110379&page=189]dissipons tout mal entendu....[/URL]


----------



## PommeQ (26 Décembre 2005)

me laver


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2005)

me faire ces 4 saucisses de morteau tout en chatant avec le purefils.


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

oui alors pour les bonnes résolution!

moins bouffé le forfait de téléphone 181euros et 278 se mois ci!!!!!


----------



## PommeQ (26 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le forfait de téléphone 181euros et 278 se mois ci!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> me laver


 Ah non, moi j'ai déjà fait ça l'année dernière.


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

>


ho et encore on a vue pire!!!!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui alors pour les bonnes résolution!
> 
> moins bouffé le forfait de téléphone 181euros et 278 se mois ci!!!!!



 GSM ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> GSM ?



Nan, il cache ET chez lui qui téléphone maison...


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Nan, il cache ET chez lui qui téléphone maison...



 la téléphonie IP est pour lui alors!


----------



## macelene (26 Décembre 2005)

Ne plus enquiquiner Sonny...


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2005)

Monter ma propre entreprise...:rateau: 

Une belle année en vue :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ne plus enquiquiner Sonny...



Faut surtout pas te forcer, tu ne me déranges pas.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut surtout pas te forcer, tu en ma déranges pas.


Et en français ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Monter ma propre entreprise...:rateau:
> 
> Une belle année en vue :mouais:


Je suis un excellent sysadmin, je débute à 6000.-


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et en français ?



Je devais penser à autre chose...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Décembre 2005)

Peut-être tout faire pour ne pas avoir à me dire en 2007 que j'ai perdu mon temps et mon énergie en 2006  À voir


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être tout faire pour ne pas avoir à me dire en 2007 que j'ai perdu mon temps et mon énergie en 2006  À voir



Tu quittes le bar ?


----------



## House M.D. (26 Décembre 2005)

Rooooh nan, c'est la solution extrême ça quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu quittes le bar ?



C'est vrai qu'il faut un peu jouer les orpailleurs par moment et note aussi que suivant les jours le costume peut changer


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Décembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il faut un peu jouer les orpailleurs par moment et note aussi que suivant les jours le costume peut changer




*Comme d'habitude avec Tibo*
on comprend rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Comme d'habitude avec Tibo*
> on comprend rien



Promis la prochaine fois je métaphorise sur le saucisson  Ça ira ?


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Promis la prochaine fois je métaphorise sur le saucisson  Ça ira ?




A table...!!  

PS: j'ai faim moi...


----------



## mikoo (26 Décembre 2005)

Boudin


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Décembre 2005)

en 2006, j'arrete les doubles pseudo....enfin, j'essaye..
pas vrai WebO...


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Décembre 2005)

:mouais: 
Ne plus être con :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Monter ma propre entreprise...:rateau:
> 
> Une belle année en vue :mouais:



Si tu as des problèmes pour trouver un nom pour ta boîte, ouvre un fil au Bar. Tu verras : il y aura plein de GM (Gentils Membres) qui te feront des suggestions toutes plus formidables les unes que les autres.


----------



## Fondug (27 Décembre 2005)

- acheter des piles pour mon vélo
- perdre 20 kg
- rappeler cette fameuse céline 

les 3 ne sont pas liés...


----------



## jeep2nine (27 Décembre 2005)

- changer de boulot
- en trouver un où je ne passe pas ma journée assis devant mon Mac
- tirer définitivement un trait sur la nage papillon (ça me fait mal au dos  )
- gagner au Loto
- jouer au Loto
- si les deux conditions ci-dessus sont réunies : voyager (beaucoup)


----------



## sofiping (27 Décembre 2005)

Remplacer mes lunettes par des lentilles ... perdre 15kgs ... m'occuper de mes cheveux ... et devenir sex symbole   :love:

..... aprés , le reste suivra


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

Changer de marque de préservatifs
Prendre 15 kg
Ne plus être un sex symbole
Dormir la nuit

Le reste s'arrêtera tout seul :love:


----------



## sofiping (27 Décembre 2005)

le monde est mal fait mon bon mosieur


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> le monde est mal fait mon bon mosieur




à qui le dis-tu


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Changer de marque de préservatifs


Ceylor Original, polyuréthane.


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ceylor Original, polyuréthane.



Une caisse please :love:


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Changer de marque de préservatifs
> Prendre 15 kg
> Ne plus être un sex symbole
> Dormir la nuit
> ...



me remettre a utilisé des préservatif prendre 20 25 kg, stopper de me cassé des truc en faisant le con,
me trouvé une demoiselle avec qui je peut passé de bon moment, me cassé de chez mes parent, trouvé un travaille, stoppé la clope ( sa s'est pas possible),me levé plus tôt le matin (avant midi), mettoyer ma chambre et ma caisse (voir même racheter une caisse si s'est possible) finir tout ce que j'ai commencé depuis des années. et quand tout ça se seras fait a mon avis on vas arrivé a 2007.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Pffffffffff... Si encore je savais... Changer toute ma garde robe pour du blanc? ...  
Enfermer mon caractère de merde dans un coffre en Suisse?
Fonder un foyer chrétien basé sur l'amour et la compréhension?
...
...
Tiens! Je vais me faire faire des implants capillaires, plutôt!   Ouais, c'est ça!


----------



## reineman (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffffff... Si encore je savais... Changer toute ma garde robe pour du blanc? ...
> Enfermer mon caractère de merde dans un coffre en Suisse?
> Fonder un foyer chrétien basé sur l'amour et la compréhension?
> ...
> ...


Bravo Boniface, et oublie pas de faire ton coming-out, cette année.!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> et faire ton coming-out!



Et ta mémé? ...


----------



## reineman (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et ta mémé? ...



j'vois pas le rapport.!


----------



## Dory (28 Décembre 2005)

Cesser de poster car on trouve que je parle pour ne rien dire et on me boule rouge...
Comme dit la chanson il faut savoir se retirer quand le meilleur est desservi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'vois pas le rapport.!




M'étonne pas...


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'vois pas le rapport.!


pas de rapport avec les vieux (s'est pas dans la chartes)


----------



## reineman (28 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Comme dit la chanson il faut savoir se retirer quand le meilleur est desservi...



ca sonne plus comme le titre d'un film de max peccas que comme le titre d'une chanson ton affaire..là!


----------



## clampin (28 Décembre 2005)

- trouver un job payant
- trouver une copine
- continuer à lire mes sites macintosh préférés

C'est déjà beaucoup.....


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Cesser de poster car on trouve que je parle pour ne rien dire et on me boule rouge...
> Comme dit la chanson il faut savoir se retirer quand le meilleur est desservi...


me parle pas du retrait ! t'en fous partout et tu même plus accuser la fille ! 



			
				clampin a dit:
			
		

> - trouver une copine


C'était pas la résolution 2005 ça ?


----------



## reineman (28 Décembre 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> - trouver un job payant
> - trouver une copine
> - continuer à lire mes sites macintosh préférés
> 
> C'est déjà beaucoup.....


hein? tu galeres pour trouver des meufs? ou bien tu cherches pas? pasque des gorettes... y'en a partout..ça grouille du groin dans tous les coins...


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> hein? tu galeres pour trouver des meufs? ou bien tu cherches pas? pasque des gorettes... y'en a partout..ça grouille du groin dans tous les coins...


trouvé une "meuf" ne veut pas dire tiré un coup.


----------



## Fondug (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> trouvé une "meuf" ne veut pas dire tiré un coup.


 
et tirer un coup ne veut pas dire nécessairement trouver une meuf... ça peut être une chèvre, un égout ou autre...

bon, j'crois qu'il avait raison, je sers à rien


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> et tirer un coup ne veut pas dire nécessairement trouver une meuf... ça peut être une chèvre, un égout ou autre...
> 
> bon, j'crois qu'il avait raison, je sers à rien


si a me conforté sur le faite qu'une bonne partie des mec pence avec leur bite. 

ce qui ne donne pas une grande force de réflèction.


----------



## reineman (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> trouvé une "meuf" ne veut pas dire tiré un coup.


t'es un romantique toi!( en général, c'est les plus vicelards)


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> t'es un romantique toi!( en général, c'est les plus vicelards)


s'est pas du romantisme s'est juste que ces chose la implique deux personnes et dans la plus part des cas l'une ou l'autre se fait avoir (pour l'avoir vécus) on a beaux dire :"s'est juste pour une nuits". tu ne sais jamais si la personne d'en face le pence vraiment ou si elle te le dit juste pour ton plaisir. l'amour rend aveugle et con on est capable d'accepté des tas de chose que d'autre jour dans d'autre condition on aurais mis un gros coup de latte a la personne en face.


----------



## Fondug (28 Décembre 2005)

Lààààà, c'est bon toys, cool, sont partis les méchants...


----------



## reineman (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sl'amour rend aveugle et con on est capable d'accepté des tas de chose que d'autre jour dans d'autre condition on aurais mis un gros coup de latte a la personne en face.



ca sent la confession ça!...bah raconte!...qu'est ce qu'elle t'a fait de si particulier ?L'attaque du train postal? la prise de la bastille avec un lasso?


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Lààààà, c'est bon toys, cool, sont partis les méchants...


ha, non. ils sont ou là, je suis a fond moi.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

je vais les mangé tout crus avec une sauce au poivres.

heu quoi que, ils sont grand ou pas?


----------



## PommeQ (28 Décembre 2005)

ATTENTION ... plus que 3 jours pour le brouillon de vos bonnes résolutions ...


----------



## PommeQ (28 Décembre 2005)

...     ;-)     ...


----------



## Fondug (28 Décembre 2005)

En même temps, le principe d'un brouillon c'est d'finir à la poubelle, alors bon...moi j'dis, pour 2006, j'arrête de mentir, de reprendre du gateau de mamie, je me mets au sport, j'arrête de dire que je vais *re*lire zola, j'arrête de poster sur les forums, je me mets à l'eau, je dis bonjour aux voisins, je prends plus souvent les transports en commun, je rappelle ma cousine, j'achète un pèse personne, je vends ma télé, j'arrête de flooder sur des sujets à flood...


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ca sent la confession ça!...bah raconte!...qu'est ce qu'elle t'a fait de si particulier ?L'attaque du train postal? la prise de la bastille avec un lasso?


rien de spécial s'est moi qui a été un beaux cannard dans cette histoire.
pour moi s'était clair que s'était mon ex et que cette soirée s'était juste pour faire mumuse et je pensait que pour elle aussi hors non le lendemain et ma dit qu'elle avais encore des sentiment et patati et patata. s'est pour ça qu'il vaut mieux réfléchir avant d'aller s'amuser et être sur des choix de tout le monde dans l'histoire.


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, une histoire n'est jamais vraiment terminée sans cette dernière fois "obligatoire"



Mince alors. J'en ai plein à faire alors des dernières fois obligatoires, moi.


----------



## Fondug (28 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ttttttttt :mouais: va pas me dire que les retrouvailles quelques mois après la séparation n'ont pas un petit brin de jeu interdit qui peut glisser jusqu'à un rapprochement :rose:


 
Certes, mais ça n'en reste pas moins glauque, enfin pas glauque, comme une impression de déjà vu...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

Aller à la piscine tous les samedi. 

Le reste, je sais que je suis incapable de m'y tenir.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon sinon je fais le v½u que mes parents organisent *une Camping Party II* chez l'éleveur de chiens de berger, avec cascade, piscine et... comment s'appelait l'apéro à la Clairette de Die©, là déjà ?... le clafoutis, _et puis les étoiles dans le ciel._
> :love:




*Bîîîîîîîîîîp*
Bîîîîîîîîîîp


----------



## House M.D. (31 Décembre 2005)

Raaaaaah... présent !!!!!!!     :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## DarkNeo (2 Janvier 2006)

Bonne résolution 2006 ?

- Bosser pour avoir du pognon et acheter un portable MAC
- trouver une gente damoiselle

Et plus : faire chier encore plus les mac(histes) du forum ^^


----------



## Malkovitch (2 Janvier 2006)

Faire un brouillon pour 2007. Parce-que là...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

La dissolution des résolutions a-t-elle jamais menée à la révolution ? :mouais: 
Mais pour quelle solution, si ce n'est de nous mener avec résignation à l'acceptation d'une quelconque motion qui n'aura le goût que d'une palote lotion ?  

Foin de ces notions....  ... 

Turpitudes, billevesées, joutes désuettes de vieux saltimbanques fatigués  
Rhétorique surrannée sans fanfare ni trompettes
Vieilleries, placards poussiéreux et toiles d'araignées :rose: 

Non mon unique résolution
Pour cette nouvelle année : *continuer*

Et c'est déjà bien assez comme çà...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Janvier 2006)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Bonne résolution 2006 ?
> 
> - Bosser pour avoir du pognon et acheter un portable MAC
> - trouver une gente damoiselle
> ...


Attention : L'un et l'autre ne sont pas toujours compatibles.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Bonne résolution 2006 ?
> 
> - Bosser pour avoir du pognon et acheter un portable MAC
> - trouver une gente damoiselle
> ...


Tu vas pas piquer les idées à clampin quand même ?????


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Tant qu'il améliore la réalisation des-dits projets...


----------



## PommeQ (2 Janvier 2006)

Vu le titre du sujet ... au 02/01 il ne doit plus y avoir de brouillon  

Bonne Année à Tous  (au passage  )


----------



## Stargazer (2 Janvier 2006)

Oui ils sont tous partis à la poubelle en se disant on remet ça à dans un an ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Alors... si la date d'effet est passée...


----------

